# Uterine Infection update



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Howdy folks,

Well my doe with the uterine infection is doing well. Today is day 5 of Excenel RTU via SQ injection. I'll be giving it to her for 7 days in total. She's still got some bloody discharge but no where NEAR as bad as it was when I got her home. I clean her tush often and she got some Desitin yesterday to keep things from sticking. Her urine is clear and she can urinate more comfortably now. Although after she does pee, a glob of blood and goo comes out. She does urinate fairly frequently. 

Vitals are good, appetite is fine. She was ultrasounded prior to coming home to verify she had not settled from breeding. 

I would love to chat with some folks that have had does with uterine infections before. I do worry about the antibiotic not clearing it up, though I can't help but wonder if the glop coming out after she urinates is just everything 'clearing out'. I'd love some confirmation on that part. I'm giving 1 mL every 24 hours, as I understand the dosing goes by 1 mL per 50 lbs. But with goats having such high metabolisms, should I be giving her more?

If she does not seem to be better after the antibiotics, I might try and find a vet here that actually knows what a goat is and how to treat one. I just want some folks that have had a similar situation and I'd love to hear about them without judging or being judged. The Goat Spot seems to be perfectly clear of that, thank goodness...

I also wonder if it is the buck that brought on the infection - she was fine prior to going in with him. She kidded last year, so it's not post-kidding metritis.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My experience with uterine infections is mainly with alpacas. I did have one female get a uterine infection after a bad delivery and used the same treatment that I have always used for alpacas.

My vet has always preferred Penicillin for uterine infections. Says it works the best. I would do a 7-14 day treatment depending on the severity of the infection. If the female had an open cervix, I would also flush her with 500cc sterile saline solution with 2-3 cc of Betadine mixed in (look like weak tea) for 3 days in a row.

I'm sure what you are seeing is cleanup.

How many times was she bred? Breeding is not a sterile thing so every time a female is bred, contaminants are introduced.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Seems odd ..that she is still giving blood...I would get a hold of a vet...is it fresh red blood or dark? If it is fresh she may be bleeding internally..... which concerns me....
After 5 days of antibiotics... she should be pretty well by now.... not showing blood...

How is her gum color? Is she anemic?


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

@ Pam - No, it's relatively dark blood, but her gum color is good and her CRT is good too. It's not a copious amount that comes out when she usually urinates either. It looks like she's gaining weight slowly but surely even (YAY!). If it turns bright red and comes more steadily I'll definitely be tossing her in the truck and getting her to a vet, but it hasn't been anything like that.

@ Karen - What was the dosing you did for penicillin? My girl is a mature ND at 6 years old. 

I did just go out and check on her, this is the first time she didn't immediately pee when she stood up. There's no active 'yuck' on her rear this time too, which makes me real happy, but I'll keep watching her really closely. I'm trying to keep her rear cleaned to keep bacteria from getting back in, and I think the Desitin has worked out well in keeping it all from sticking. 

Maybe I'm worrying too much before the antibiotics have had time to do it's thing fully? She has 2 more days and then she'll be at the full week mark for the Excenel (treatment time is anywhere from 5 to 7 days). I had debated switching to just good ol' penicillin if this did not get it all, or even LA200. Thoughts?

I don't know how many times she was bred. I do know that the gal that had her (I bought her and the person purchased from lived 10 minutes away from a gal that had clean stud service and a -really- nice buck, so this is the first time I've had her home) said that after the initial heat cycle, she had just a little drop of blood. I should have just brought her home then, but I didn't think it was going to be anything like this and figured maybe it was the buck being rough =/ Live and learn, right? Hopefully I'm not the only one that had a 'shoulda done this' moment. She stayed with the buck for about 2.5 months and she had been ultrasounded right before we got her home to be sure nothing was in there. I did not think the blood issue was going to look as heavy as it did when I came and got her, but she's definitely bounced back beautifully from day 1 of the antibiotic. Her urine cleared, her appetite returned, seems much more happy now. It's just that when she urinates now, there is a little blob of blood and goo that comes out behind it, so my only thought was her uterus was cleaning out. There is no foul smell to it. 

As of today I have yet to see her do this, so I'm holding my breath it's starting to taper off. I'll get those last 2 days in on her with the Excenel and then see where we're at


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I'm so glad she seems to be doing better Alyssa


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Penicillin is 1cc per 15 lbs twice a day. I would not use the LA200. I just don't think it will help a uterine infection. I would also finish the course of antibiotics that you are currently on. 

Can your vet tell if she still has infection by ultrasound? You could always have the vet check if they are good at ultrasounds. Does your go in rectally to do the ultrasound? They should be able to tell if she is cleaned up if they go in rectally.


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Okay, I was able to talk to someone today and they said I'm right on track with the Excenel. But she'll need two weeks, not one. So she's right on track and I can take a breath now  I'll continue to update, I want info to be available to someone that runs into a similar situation as I did. 

@ Karen - Thank you for the info! I'll keep it saved for reference. Yeah, I wasn't sure about the LA200 =/ It's been forever since I've had to use the penicillin that I wasn't sure o the dosing anymore (can you tell how often my goats get sick? *grin*). The ultrasound was done outside the body with a portable ultrasounding machine I believe, it's actually an independent source here that offered to do ultrasounds for pregnancy on goats. The person doing it is an actual people ultrasound technician and she started on her own goats. She's gotten good enough to tell genders on kids if you catch them at the right time  She did not see anything on the last ultrasound. 

Harmony continues to look pretty clean today, still passing some glop here and there but she's definitely looking even better today. I'm going to order some herbs from Fir Meadow, I really love using raspberry leaves on my preggy girls and she's got some more herbal mixes that sound wonderful to use.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray: :thumbup:


----------

